# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Random  chaque xecution

## Scfato47

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai un petit soucis avec la gnration d'un random  partir de la fonction uniform et qui est toujours le mme  chaque excution du process.

J'ai mis en pice jointe un bout de code du testbench.
Si quelqu'un arrive  voir l o elle est l'erreur. Merci

----------

